# As opener nears, Dallas Mavericks focus on defense and conditioning



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

> *As opener nears, Dallas Mavericks focus on defense and conditioning*
> 
> "We worked on defense, but we also worked a lot on conditioning," Carlisle said. "We got nine days to make sure we're in the condition we need to be in to play this style of basketball and compete at the highest level.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/102108dnspormavslede.2de73c8.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Carlisle said when he was hired this running style would require players to exhaust themselves.


That didn't happen before ? :thinking2:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I noticed Wright has been starting during the preseason games. He should fit into the whole defensive scheme that Carlisle likes to employ


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I noticed Wright has been starting during the preseason games. He should fit into the whole defensive scheme that Carlisle likes to employ


Wright would have to play sensational defense to justify a starting role since his offensive game is poor. We would have the worst starting shooting backcourt in the NBA with Kidd and Wright and that doesn't bode well for our the team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Wright would have to play sensational defense to justify a starting role since his offensive game is poor. We would have the worst starting shooting backcourt in the NBA with Kidd and Wright and that doesn't bode well for our the team.


Wright could be streaky though.

He's really not a bad choice for a starting SG, considering we had Adrian Griffin starting at one point....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wright could be streaky though.
> 
> He's really not a bad choice for a starting SG, considering we had *Adrian Griffin* starting at one point....


:lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least we got to the Finals when he was starting :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> At least we got to the Finals when he was starting :whistling:


I know!

It was too much Dirk for Adrian Griffin to handle....


----------

